# A big Hello from Sweden!



## Sailor Moon (Aug 1, 2005)

My name is Nina, 22 yrs. I live in Sweden with my boyfriend Markus and a black cat named Tussan. 










My interests are japanese culture, cats, music and movies. I'm a big fan of Hello Kitty










/ Nina y^_^y


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome to the forum  

I hope you enjoy it here as its full with lots of nice people and cats too  

I would love to see a photo of your cat, I love black cats  

Take care

Eva x


----------



## Sailor Moon (Aug 1, 2005)

I have posted 2 photos of my cat in "Meet my kitty" ^_^


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, I love Sailor Moon & Hello Kitty too!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Hello, I have 2 black girls and also love Hello kitty and Sailor Moon 8) Does the name Tussan mean any thing ? hope to hear more about your kitty


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello & welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio!


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

welcome


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Nina, I'm also another Hello Kitty fan


----------



## Sailor Moon (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks a lot ^_^


"Tussan" doesn't mean anything special, but it is a very popular cat name here in Sweden.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I missed your post, Nina.  I'm sorry, so I'll have to give you a special welcome!


----------

